# Cure #1 or Tender Quick



## zekesman

Hey Guys,

 What is the difference between the two? I am planning on doing some BBB. Will either work? I can get TQ locally so it will be easy.    Thanks in advance      Vic


----------



## eman

you Can use tender quick to cure BBB. I have used it a few times.

Follow the instructions on the bag for amounts to use.

TQ and #1 would both work but the instructions are not interchangeable

TQ is more salty so make sure and do a fry test before smoking as you may want to soak BBB in fresh water to remove some of the salt.


----------



## chefrob

like E said you can use either one but they are not interchangeable.....if yer going to get into uring other types of meats especially sausages i would get used to using #1.............just my opinion since there are more recipes out there using #1.


----------



## solaryellow

chefrob said:


> like E said you can use either one but they are not interchangeable.....if yer going to get into uring other types of meats especially sausages i would get used to using #1.............just my opinion since there are more recipes out there using #1.




x2

TQ contains both nitrites and nitrates which for me personally makes it unsuitable for any product that is going to be fried like bacon.


----------



## venture

You might enjoy reading the information here:

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474

I have used both and like others said the salt in the TQ was a bit much. I tried Cure#1 and wont go back now. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shooterrick

I will use both depending on what i am doing.  I use mostly cure #1 but for Canadian Bacon I use TQ.  You do have to watch the salt as others have said in TQ.


----------



## venture

I don't think there is a simple answer to this question.

Like shooter I use both.  Both will work fine when used properly.

For some sausages, I often prefer #1 because it has less impact on the salt in a recipe.

For something like Canadian Bacon, I use TQ.  But mostly because I don't have a dedicated fridge.  With a dedicated fridge, doing wet cures is easier.  Without one, you will take up a lot of space in your primary fridge. Some of this is self imposed because I prefer to wet cure in an immersion rather than in a bag.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky

I have used both and prefer #1 over TQ because as others have said the salt.


----------



## scrappynadds

I have not used TQ yet but as always i will heed the sage advise here at SMF.......fry before you smoke


----------



## backsmokin

Let me see if I have this right because this is a tad confusing.

The various curing salts labeled as #1 (InstaCure #1, Prague Powder #1, etc) are a mixture of Sodium Nitrite 6.25% and Sodium Chloride 93.75% 

The various curing salts labeled as #2 (InstaCure #2, Prague Powder #2, etc) are a mixture of Sodium Nitrite 6.25%, Sodium Nitrate 1% and Sodium Chloride 92.75%

Morton's Tender Quick would seem to be a #2 type curing salt but that is not clear from the packaging.

As far as use goes, it would seem that the #1 curing salts are used in short term storage preparations such as bacon, guanciale, etc. while #2 curing salts are used for long term storage preparations such as dried sausages, prosciutto, etc.

The main difference between #1 and #2 curing salts being the addition of nitrate to the #2 salt. 

I've read the threads about saltiness degree, and how one cannot be substituted for the other, etc. and I can see the merit in every opinion. In the end though, it seems to be more about how salty the final product is rather than effectiveness. I like the "fry test" solution - why guess when you can taste?

I'm new back into smoking and there have been many changes. When I did my first hams and fish, curing salt choices were not an option. We used pharmaceutical grade saltpeter (nitrate) and mixed our own percentages.

Looking forward to starting some belly for bacon this weekend along with some hocks. Got fat t render and cure and perhaps come confit to make from the trotters. Fun stuff!


----------

